# FL Panhandle Videos



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Some members of Blackwater ATV Club at some private land riding. All video shot using my HD GoPro video camcorder.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vids!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice ive seen some of them


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

That pond looked a little deep where he was standing, and he didnt have any snorks... Cool vids!


----------



## bigdaddyd95 (Dec 5, 2011)

*help*

Nice videos.Im new here an i need help to make a post please.:thinking:


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, no snorks at all. Hes a crazy bastard of the bunch....lol


----------

